# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  توثيق عقود زواج الاجانب فى مصر

## elavocatowaleed

&lt;strong&gt;الى الساده الذين يرغبون فى توثيق عقود زواجهم على نحو رسمى فى مصر والذين قد يجدون بعض الصعوبات والعراقيل فى اتمام جميع الاجراءات اللازمه لذلك ، &amp;nbsp;كافه الخدمات اللازمه لاتمام اجراءات توثيق عقود الزواج على نحو رسمى وشرعى وموثق ومصدق عليه من الجهات الرسميه حتى يتسني لطالب الزواج الحصول على طلبه المرجوه الا وهو ان يكون بيده وثيقه زواج رسميه دون صعوبات او عراقيل . ت/00201118727840

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*تنبية :*

*يود المشرفين على المنتدى وأن يحيطوا السادة الأعضاء علما بأن ادارة المنتدى غير مسئولة قانونا عن أى تعاملات قانونية أو مادية تتم بين الأعضاء وبعضهم البعض من خلال المنتدى أو رسائل المنتدى أو أى وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال وأن أى تعاملات بين الأعضاء وبعضهم البعض يتحملون وحدهم دون غيرهم كافة المسئولية عنها وذلك بدون أدنى مسئولية على ادارة المنتدى . 

وهذا للعلم والاحاطة*

----------

